# auto feeders



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

so, as most of you probally know, i am apart of the discus grow-out contest. When I first joined into the contest i wasn't working and didnt plan on it for awhile. But i was starting to go stir crazy, and now that my daughter turned one, i figured i should go back to work  (kinda regret it, i miss my little ladybug)
... so i was wondering what is a good brand and trusted brand/ model of the auto feeders. ive heard stories that the feeders over feed and such and i dont really want that, even though it wouldnt matter so much with daily water changes... oh but wait, we are going away for the weekend next week. argggg.. yup i need a feeder... lol.. 
so if you could give me your thoughts on this that would be uber awesome!!!

and if you have one to offer me i will buy it if it is a decent feeder,
thanks 

shannon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A cheapo mechanical from Walmart work pretty well as much as other brand. I have used that without problem. Only thing is that it rotate once every twelve hours, that means it is fixed to feed every twelve hours. I used that as supplement feeding Tetra Colour bit and do the main feeding manually after work. That's pretty well what I will be doing.

This should work well as you could do the major feeding at night and do the WC change afterward.

Mmmmmm? Why am I talking to my competitor with the nice big price at stake


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a look at this one... Been using it for a few years now and love it. Very reliable, can be set to feed up to 4 times per day, with varying amounts per feeding. I have it set up on a regular basis... this way when I go away for a trip, there is no "new and untested" equipment to break in just before leaving.

Eheim Automatic Feeder

Good luck


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i got one about 1 month ago from Trade , it is Penn Plax Daily auto feeder , it is every 6 hours feeding, but it sometime work , and sometime not work! if you dont mind , you can have it for* free*!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow, didn't realize the Eheim is that cheap at JL now. I think I paid like $70 some 10 years ago.

Good feeder. I think it need to sit on a glass top vs. clamping to the rim.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, J&L sell that Eheim is cheap!
i went to PJ last month check the feeder, i remmber this one they sell $49.99.....


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup, it does sit on top... if you have a narrow opening, you need to watch it setting up to make sure the food goes in the tank and not on the glass. They're quiet too.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

+1 on eheim autofeeder


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Flygirl said:


> Have a look at this one... Been using it for a few years now and love it. Very reliable, can be set to feed up to 4 times per day, with varying amounts per feeding. I have it set up on a regular basis... this way when I go away for a trip, there is no "new and untested" equipment to break in just before leaving.
> 
> Eheim Automatic Feeder
> 
> Good luck


Hello. i never seen one of those before, looks like a good unit for a good price. i especially like that i can do 4 feedings instead of just one or two. Thanks for sharing. Cheers


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The one at j&l sounds good! 
Lol at Gordon, I think this post helped all our competition.
Cheers


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been using one that Maria got in a trade a few months back, (It says "NutraMatic" on the filler part) and it does a twice a day thing with no setting involved, just 12 hrs after you put in batteries, but with the discus pellets I'm feeding, the amount was ridiculous and I had to do 2 water changes yesterday. And just before bed, another feeding had occurred... I left it and decided they could snack overnight. Most of it was gone this morning - little pigs! 
I guess I should have tried the feeder out on another tank first... duhh


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

good to know that one wont cut it that you got Jayson, im heading over to j&l tomorrow after work!!!! and might make a pit stop at ipu....


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

That Eheim auto-feeder is great. Work 100% of the time and as long as the food inside the feeder is consistent in size, it feeds the same amount all the time. I also like the fact it has a little fan in it that keeps the food dry and not clumped together. One thing to watch is to make sure you "test" the amount it dispenses after you load the feeder. If you are using flake food, smaller flakes (as you get close to the bottom of the can) will dispense a lot faster than large flakes.

Thing is really well built too.... I have dropped mine... into the tank.... um... err... more than once....... and it still works like new... just pull the batteries, take it apart.. dry it with some compressed air and way it goes again...... oh yeah.. did I mention you need to remember to remove it from your tank top BEFORE you go to remove the top and do maintenance on the tank.. LOL.


----------

